# Nova Extreme Pro questions



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey guy's,

I'm seriously considering the "Nova Extreme Pro" 36" light fixture to hang over a 90-P. I've been trying to find some answers on-line, but to no avail. http://www.current-usa.com/nova_extreme_pro

I'm trying to figure out 2 things:

1.) There are two switches on the side of the unit. There are a total of 6 T5HO 
bulbs. Does each switch control 3 bulbs, or does one control 4 bulbs, and the 
other 2 bulbs. The website states "Independent controls for dawn/dusk 
applications" , but I doubt this means "noon burst".

2.) This light fixture might be a bit to much wattage for me, I would like to be 
able to run 4 bulbs only. If the ballasts are intended to run 3 bulbs, would 
they be damaged or even work if only 2 bulbs installed?

This particular size fixture I can get for around 300 bucks, more than I want to spent, but I often hear that people get something too small, and then have to upgrade down the line. Come to think of it... I'm doing that now with all my equipment.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

You can buy a TEK for the same money, and it is a way better fixture.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

1.) One switch controls 2 lamps, the other controls 4 lamps. We have it set up from the factory to turn 2 Actinics on first, followed by 1 Actinic & 3 10K whites.

2.) You could just run 4 lamps if you wanted, just turn the other switch off.


That is information from Current USA. Your question sparked my interest so I asked. I am also interested in upgrading my 36" tanks lighting.

I would buy the Current USA.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Great, Thanks for the info. I should have thought to contact Current.  

I noticed that most of the info I gleaned of the net was on reef forums, But then again most aquatic lights seem to be geared towards reefers. 

The fact that one switch controls 2 bulbs would be great if I ever got into needing larger amounts of light and/or midday burst. 

Any chance is anyone familiar with Aquactinics TX5 fixtures? They appear to be really well made top end lights for reef keepers. I may be able to get a great price on a one-year-old 5 bulb fixture. If I was to spend the extra money and go with a Tek fixture, I might as well get a really high end light for the same price. (At least that is my thinking at the moment.) 300 bucks for a light is just killing me. But I don't want to have any regrets on the light, or any of the equipment for that matter.


Tank 350.00
Light 300.ish
DIY stand 150.ish
substrate 90.ish
Filter 100.00
pipes 100.00

Adds up quick...and I'm not even to the Co2 yet  

Still think there should be a disclaimer on this sight!!!



Todd


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> Tank 350.00
> Light 300.ish
> DIY stand 150.ish
> substrate 90.ish
> ...


This was your first mistake - NEVER ADD IT ALL UP! :heh: :mrgreen:


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

No problem man. 

Aquactinics are high end lights for reef. I dont own one but from the specs they use top quality components. The Solar Flare has Icecap SLR reflectors and ballasts. I would check any used fixture for corrosion/salt creep if its local. If not local ask for detail pics of housing edges, reflectors and end caps.

Unless the aquactinics is too good to pass up I would still buy the Current USA. I have the first Nova Extreme and plan to trick it out a little bit.

What $100 dollar filter are you using? and which pipes? You dont want to make the mistake with those either.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Thanks,

The reseller for the Aquactinics, also voiced the concern about salt on the lights, he won't give me a price until he gets a chance to check the fixture out. The guy works with consignment lights, so it can be hit or miss. Though I'm hoping for a hit!

I still really like the "look" of the Nova Extreme Pro. Nice low profile. The Aquactanic is a much larger, clunky looking fixture, but looks to be built incredibly well.

Canister filer i'm going to use is the Eheim 2236. And the lilly pipes I think i'm going to run Cal aqua labs pipes.

OH, and Tex Gal... you are so right, I don't know what I was thinking


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I really like that housing...I have the Orbit and Sunpod which both sport same housing. I bought the larger Nova just for that housing. Now the new Pro units come standard with it. Very sleek...

I would put in few extra bucks and buy Eheim 2026. You can always turn it down. I am confident you will be happy with Cal Aqua Labs pipes I am very pleased with their product.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

That is a very nice light for sure..What bulbs are you planning on using?


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree brilliant,

I really like that wider housing too, and always better to be able to turn off lights not needed, rather than need lights you don't have. I will take into consideration the 2026 pump. It was already on my mind when I went from the 75-P to the 90-P. 

Great to hear you are happy with those pipes. I have not yet had the chance to talk to anyone who has used them. I did notice you where using them after I made my last post. Nice website BTW.

As for the lights, that's the least of my worries right now. but I do know that I would like to be running in the 6500K and maybe a couple 10,000K. I'd love to try the GE 9325 bulbs, but have not seen them in a T5HO. Speaking of, I had found a great link for T5HO bulbs... but cannot now seam to find it. Does anyone know who carries a good selection of T5HO bulbs?

Thanks everyone....once again great info. 

Todd


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

After all my "planning" I only use 2 bulbs now!
Thanks I really need to update the equipment.

This is what I will try next.
http://www.specialty-lights.com/531025.html

Now I am using Current's 10000k and 6500k, you can find from FosterSmith.


----------

